# Posen ausloten, bebleien



## damdam05 (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wollte Euch mal Fragen, ob und wie ihr zu Hause am einfachsten eure Posen auslotet:vik:
Habe in einem Angelkatalog so ein hilfsmittel für ca. 7 € gesehen, das wohl dabei hilft. Man steckt die Pose in so ein Plastikding und in dieses Ding kann man dann die Bleie legen?!

Habt ihr da selbstgebastelte Hilfsmittel (außer vielleicht einen einfachen großen Wassereimer)


----------



## TRANSformator (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Posen ausloten, bebleien*

Oh Gott, über Hilfsmittel hab ich mir bei so einem Teil noch nie gedanken gemacht. Ich nehme einfach irgeneinen Behälter (Küchentöpfe, Eimer oder irgendwas ausreichend hohes) und fülle es mit Wasser, dann nehm ich mir 20 cm alte Monoschnur (am besten ziemlich dicke) und befestige die pose daran. Dann je nach Pose Blei auf die Schnur schieben und/oder Schrotblei leicht andrücken. Da reicht wirklich minimal (deswegen auch die dicke Schnur), um die Kügelchen anschließend nutzen zu können.

Mehr Umstand würde ich da nicht machen.


----------



## gründler (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Posen ausloten, bebleien*

hi
100er HT Rohr 70-90cm lang,unten Kappe drauf mit Silikon verschließen Kappe verkleben,Wasser rein tropfen Spüli gegen Oberflächenspannung und fertig ist dein Posenlotrohr.
lg


----------



## deinosuchus (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Posen ausloten, bebleien*

Hi!

Oder ein Aquarium aufstellen 
Da lote ich immer meine (Meist Lauf-)Posen aus. Und probier auch schon mal (ganz zur Freude der Fische) das Laufverhalten eines Gufis aus.

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Posen ausloten, bebleien*

ich benutze eine punica flasche...


----------



## gismo150 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Posen ausloten, bebleien*

Im Sommer test ichs einfach in der Regentonne, was im Winter natürlich flachfällt.

Dann muss halt ein einfacher Eimer herhalten.

Mfg #h


----------



## Gizi (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Posen ausloten, bebleien*

Bevor ich noch keinen Teich hatte habe ich es in der Regentonne getestet.
Das mit dem 100er HT Rohr ist auch ne gute idee.


----------



## Micha:R (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Posen ausloten, bebleien*

Ich verwende  meist  nachbars  Gartenteich .   Schnell  ma  die Rute  übern zaun gehalten   das passt schon .  Und ja im Winter geh  ick net  ansitzen nur Spinnen


----------



## Fanne (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Posen ausloten, bebleien*

moin


af jeder gekauften pose steht in der regel das gewicht 

auf den  kugelblei packungen steht auch das gewicht der einzelnen kammern , da wird einfach 1 und 1 zusammen gezählt und schon steht die pose ohne  ausloten ! 

falls nicht, kommt am tümpel noch ne murmel dranne und jut iss 

#6#h


----------



## crazyFish (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Posen ausloten, bebleien*

Also wenn ich mich bei den Posen an die aufgedruckte Tragkraft halten würden, wären meine Montagen fernab von dem was ich mir am Wasser vorstelle....


----------



## Fanne (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Posen ausloten, bebleien*

in der Regel stimmen die Gewichtsangaben !

Habe noch nie   wirklich noch nie in knapp 20jahren Angeln

anders Bebleit und irgendwie  komischerweise hat das bisher immer gestimmt was auf den Posen steht ! 

Ok bei Posen aus Ebay die von Hong Kong geschippert werden,  leg ich auch nicht die Hand ins Feuer , aber im Fachgeschäft hats immer gestimmt bisher !


greeetz


----------



## Micha:R (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Posen ausloten, bebleien*

Soory für of Topic ,  aber    ich muss da  crazyfish  recht geben  ich hab selber hier  sone soft Pose von Spro   da steht drauf  30 gramm  aber die Wiegt nicht annähernd soviel .  Da ist  dagegen  eine 20 gramm balsa Holz  Pose schwerer.


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Posen ausloten, bebleien*

also ich habe bisher 3 große hechtposen von 40gramm gehabt das stimmte die 40g angabe nie bereits bei 30g blei schossen die richtung gewässergrund....also es kommt gar nicht so selten vor....

und nicht verwechseln-pose ausloten ist die tiefe einstellen in der ich dann angel ne...#h

pose bebleien ist das worum es hier geht oder pose austarieren....


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Posen ausloten, bebleien*



dj_schränzchn schrieb:


> Soory für of Topic , aber ich muss da crazyfish recht geben ich hab selber hier sone soft Pose von Spro da steht drauf 30 gramm aber die Wiegt nicht annähernd soviel . Da ist dagegen eine 20 gramm balsa Holz Pose schwerer.


 

das was auf derpose drauf steht ist ja auch nicht das eigengewicht der pose sondern das was man unten dran hängen muss an blei damit sie vernünftig steht....


----------



## Micha:R (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Posen ausloten, bebleien*

 achso naja wieder wat  neues dazu gelernt      danke dir


----------



## Fanne (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Posen ausloten, bebleien*

also wie gesagt ich hatte noch nieee wirklich probleme ! 

versteh das denn net warums bei vielen net passt...

richtig das gewicht was draufsteht muss unten angehangen werden damit die pose idr  perfekt steht  oder auch nichtmehr zu sehen ist |supergri


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Posen ausloten, bebleien*

muss aber dazu sagen habe es bisher nur bei langen posen gehabt...also unten kleiner körper und oben dennschön lange antenne da kam das nie hin....waren aber keine waggler...


----------



## crazyFish (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Posen ausloten, bebleien*

Habe das halt öfters, dass ich die Posen überladen "muß" vllt. will ich auch einfach nur zu sensibel fischen, und Made in China sind da bestimmt ne Menge von, aber die tragen alle "Markennamen" und wurden im Fachhandel erstanden...


----------



## Angler-Flo (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Posen ausloten, bebleien*

Ich bleibe meine Posen gar nicht aus, da ich eine feste Laufmontage mit einem Tropfenblei habe, da ist zawr der ein oder andere Schwimmer etwas überbleit aber dass ist bei meiner Art zu fischen eine sehr feine Sache. Auch bei der Bisserkennung


----------



## Terraxx (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Posen ausloten, bebleien*

Ich glaube das mit dem "Gewicht stimmt, stimmt nicht" kommt auch darauf an, was für Qualität Pose UND Blei hat, denn wenn auf die Pose stimmt, dann kann es ja sein, dass das Blei nicht 2g sondern 2.3g ist oder auch 2.1 - das reicht manchmal schon aus.

Und wie war das mit dem Spüli?
Muss man jedes mal n Tropfen Spüli reinmachen, wenn man das zu Hause mit eimer o.Ä. austariert?


----------



## jirgel (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Posen ausloten, bebleien*

So ein Dings zum Posen ausloten, jetzt hast mich zum grübeln gebracht |rolleyes:m was du meinst ist eine Posenwaage zum austarieren der Montagen das zahlt sich aber nur aus wenn du Stippfischer bist der seine Montagen schon vorbindet für dei Wettkämpfe und dann musst 14 € ausgeben

7 € für kleine bist Mittel 
7 € für Mittel und Große posen 


zahlt sich  aber nur aus wenn du genug Wickelbrettchen hast und einen Bus für deine Sitzkiepen ^^


----------

